# Limited out on black drums



## glamgrlhooked (Apr 2, 2015)

Today was an AWESOME day.. Me and my fishing buddy hit beach side on NAS. Got there around 1:30ish. Bait of choice was live shrimp 🦐. First 30 minutes nothing but after that the bite was on. We caught one drum after the other.. Man I was tired and needed a break.. Those drums know they can put up a fight. Loved it.. It’s like I get a high from the fight.. lol... 16”inches up to 22” inches... Again what an awesome day.. Had a Carolina rig setup..


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal putting a hurt on em!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job and thanks for posting!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmm, Mmmm, fresh fried puppy drum, yum!


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

That was a great day! Were they good?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

You wore em out!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good eats right there!


----------

